# Singletree Kitchen - February



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Breakfast for dinner tonight here with Nalesniki (Polish Crepes)










1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup milk
1/4 cup lukewarm water
2 large eggs
2 tablespoons butter, melted (for the pan)
1 tablespoon sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla extract
1/4 tsp salt

Blend all ingredients and refrigerate batter 30 minutes. Heat a 6-8 inch pan with some butter and pour in 1/4 cup batter. Swirl to cover entire pan and heat until golden brown. Flip to brown reverse. Fill with about 1/8 cup cottage cheese, or Ricotta mixed with a little milk and sugar. Roll and reheat to set filling if desired. Serve with powdered sugar and fruit.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow viggie....just wow!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Wish I could grow fresh strawberries and blackberries in February.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

haha I've been trying to do better, and am even reading a book now about eating locally...but there's a cermak by me and they have such an amazing produce department! I got all excited and instead, this weeks groceries looks like this


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Today roasted toasted smoked ribs. I WILL get the smoking thing Down. Charcoal is good for you right. Right? 

For years my son and my brothers two thought it was normal for BBQ chicken to be extra crispy on the outside. LOL took me awhile to get it down.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks very appetizing and elegant Veggie. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I made for supper tonight was a roll filled with left-over apricot jam. the "tray" it's on is the cover of the porthole from the first ship my husband was on in 1960. I brought it in from the barn last summer. I don't have to go far here to find items to remind me of him. ~Georgia.


----------



## CountryWannabe (May 31, 2004)

Yesterday I did a chicken cacciatore and some brussels sprouts. Today we are having sheeps liver, bacon, onions and tomatoes. I'll probably do a baked potato for DH. 

Mary


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

oooohhhh liver! No one here but me likes liver, so I have bunches of old and new cows, pig and lamb liver. It never gets eaten, because I dont want to bother cooking 'for me only'.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Now y'all have me hankering for liver and onions...YUM! I used to lie to my kids and tell them it was steak. That lasted a few years until a grandparent spoiled it 

~ST


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I hate liver and onions. Was made to eat some every time it was made growing up. My son thinks he likes it. Not sure how because I have NEVER cooked liver and onions..... Still not planning on it so he is working on his granny.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I made a big batch of tomato soup with blue cheese and froze several containers of it. Also made chicken broth with most of it going in the freezer too.

DS12 and I made Toll House chocolate chip cookies. A survival necessity during large snowstorms. :thumb:


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Ever since Jaclynne mentioned Potato Leek soup a while back, it has been on my mind. That's my project for tomorrow. Leeks looked a little short on the white bits though. Got some Yukon Golds for the tater bit. 

Should help the healing too, or at least that's my hope.

~ST


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I made a sugar free bread pudding today, and it tastes fairly good!

I used 4 eggs (thank you chickens) 2/3 cup milk, 1/4 cup splenda, 2 tsp vanilla, a small fist full of raisins, some torn up bread, and a generous dusting of nutmeg on top.

It is a little firm because of using so many eggs, but it has that authentic custard taste!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I ate in town this afternoon - chicken fried steak and Pittsburg hotlinks. Yummy stuff, but not for everyday. But if I read about the liver and onions I might have looked for liver while shopping. I love that stuff, well I love the onions and gravy made from it. I can't really make myself swallow the liver. That texture is just too :yuck:!

SimplerTimez - that potato/leek soup is guaranteed to fix you right up!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Now you guys have my mouth watering for fried chicken livers.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Hmph! *My* kitchen is currently an animal hospital! Best I can do these days is a cuppa coffee & pop open a can o' soup. I'm jealous of the lovely edibles you all are eating & talking about!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Just finished up making a coconut cream pie. I've never made one before so can't wait to try it. Looked purty though and smelled wonderful. Found the recipe on pinterest. Now for dinner I have chicken out but what to do, what to do.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I've been baking and cleaning all day. didn't take any pics though because it is for my VD tea time on MMC. I have always liked liver and onions. stopped eating it a few years ago after I read an article that turned me off. I'm so hungry for it today though after reading these posts. I might pick up some next week. ~Georgia.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Cleaning???? I'm waiting for the cleaning fairy to make time for me... You all can have the liver, I will stick with gizzards, deep fried thank you very much.. LOL

I would take a picture but can't figure out how to post from my Kindle. Being at work makes it much easier. But not planning on that today.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Well, someone was trying to talk me into making oatmeal cookies last night. I discovered the only butter in the house was in the freezer, so had to wait. Now, the oven is heating and they are about to go in. 

I'll holler when they're ready. :grin:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

It's Sunday so that means the day I cook a big meal for Dad and I. This way we'll have leftovers to pick at the rest of the week. 

Making a roasted chicken (can't decide whether I want o stuff it or not), roasted brussels sprouts and Dad made a potato side dish in the slow cooker. He got the recipe from one of those Southern Living slow cooker magazines. It better be good--that magazine costs $12 

Hopefully there will be pictures later.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Made my meatloaf from the meatloaf thread. Out of bou and all I had was burger in a tube. It isn't quite as good as ground chuck or near as expansive.

Early peas.

Carrots and celery with ranch dip.

Grapes. On sale so I have 6 pounds to work on.

Cantelope.

Deep fried Rhodes frozen rolls with sugar. Tastes like a fresh sopapilla. Great with fruit.

Green tea w/honey.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made a big pot of turkey vegetable chilli today. I read one time about pureeing some green veggies and sneaking it into spaghetti sauce so the kids would get a little extra nutrition. So I had some broccoli stems and chard pieces left over from my morning green drink, so I pureed them plus some parsley and some other bits of this and that, and added it to my chilli. Turned out pretty well, so I'll be toting a bowl to work for lunches this week.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

having supper early tonight so I can get things cleaned up before the storm hits. it's overdue right now. a simple meal of salmon with shrimp sauce and a pineapple square for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dinner tonight was breakfast--pancakes and bacon. (forget to take the sausages out of the freezer).

Made a quinoa salad tonight for lunch tomorrow. First time I ever cooked quinoa. We'll see. I added chick peas, chopped red onion, tomato and feta cheese. Just need to dress it out.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Valentines Day Friends! hope everyone has a good night! i'll be making Coquilles St. Jacques later on tonight and serving this dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

As always, Georgia, so classy and beautiful. And the card is perfect.  Thanks for thinking of us, and I hope your Valentine's Day is wonderful, too.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

General Tso's healthier Chicken with mango and cappuccino  This weekend I'm cooking 3 big meals to pack up for lunches and dinner during the week since I'm expecting to put in a lotta extra hours.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

even though we 'usually' eat 'paleo style' (with my own modifications, based on if I can afford or not) this cold cold winter has given me a hankering for crusty bread, and occasionally, a bit of noodle.
Three nights ago, roasted a pork shoulder. Used garlic, onion, tumeric and maple syrup. Pretty big piece of meat. Made parsnips/potatoes mashed together, plenty butter. Think I steamed zuke, too.
Anyway, last night, made sort of caserole....couple handfulls of the pork, chopped, the normal stuff- garlic, onion, cottage cheese/egg mixed together. This time for some different seasoning, I also used a 'pinch' of pickled mango, which is new to me. It's kind of like a chutney, but super salty and spicy. You dont want a lot. It's good as a relish (teensy bit) for a lot of stuff. Used as a seasoning mixed into the cottage cheese, turned out well. 
I layered the bits of meat, slices of breaded baked eggplant, zuke slices, onions,garlic. with the cottage cheese/egg/mango pickle. Then, spooned over tomato paste, baked about half hour or so.
Pretty good!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

fish cakes and corn tonight. carrot cake with cream cheese frosting for dessert. ~Georgia


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

(looks at her crackers, cream cheese and chicken pickins in a new light)

Hmm. I need to retire so I can cook more!

Lovely as always Georgia.

~ST


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i been practicing certain things in kitchen.....mostly flour usage...i think i am back on top now.....first ever corn tortillas and then flour ones....yummmmy

i dont know what they are doing to store bought flour but it aint what it was.i went and got some from my local mill.its outstanding...not even like its the same product.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

also been practicing deboning a whole chicken.i like that alot.it can be done in about 5 minutes.here half of one with breast,thigh and leg in one piece

fired up the smoker and cooked it then sliced it after resting a bit....yumm


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

smoke deer tenderloin......smoked with wild cherry ,maple and red oak.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

elkhound said:


> also been practicing deboning a whole chicken.i like that alot.it can be done in about 5 minutes.here half of one with breast,thigh and leg in one piece
> 
> fired up the smoker and cooked it then sliced it after resting a bit....yumm


Nice smoke ring! Do you mind saying what mill you got the flour from? I *think* I might be close enough for a road trip for good flour.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow elky, looks amazing!

My dinner is steak, roasted potatoes, steamed asparagus, and mango juice.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My dinner was sharing a Subway Flatizza with my four year old grandson in the parking lot of Wal Mart thereby giving his mom and dad a break to load the groceries while one of them held baby Dawson. Kinda bland for a new offering from Subway, but the boy liked it okay. 

Best question of the night was " Bubbe, why are you buying dirt, it is all over the ground?" Second best question was "Why do they leave the doors open so birds can fly in here, it's a STORE and they don't sell birds!" Kids at four are mighty fun 

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey I got to see dirt, on the ground, yesterday. The warm temp melted just enough snow on the edge of the sidewalk to wash some mud onto it. LOL I'll take it anyway--means the rest of the yard can't be far behind.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

So yesterday I was asked to join someone for lunch. First ever guy who asked me out that didn't make me figure out what we are doing. There were some big points won there. Then we pull up to this fantastic looking japanese and thai restaurant...cool. Then we go in and I realize...oh no! It's a sushi bar! OH NOES! I do not do uncooked meat...I don't care how cured or smoked it is...I can't do it. I was horrified.

HOWEVER. I learned about Hot Tapas....this means it is cooked. WIN! LOL

It was a bit difficult, but not impossible as I cannot consume soy either.

So I ended up having a Ziegen Bach beer and samosas, crispy vegetable spring roll and gyoza.

Samosas, if you have never had them (and I recommend you do lol) are not just thai or japanese they are also in Indian and Turkish culture..probably in a lot of them just called something else. It's just a more delicious version of a spring roll but not a spring roll LOL. Very good with a pesto or cilantro sauce. 

Yesterday mine was served with very tiny minced cucumber,red onion and red pepper soaked in vinegar. These ones were different than I have had before, usually samosas are with meat and veg, this one was minced chicken and potato. Almost like little fried perogies.

And gyoza is basically a steamed dumpling or pot sticker.

I also found that my lunch date is vegetarian so, thankfully, there was no raw fish floating around for me to have to decline  YaY! And he didn't attempt to offer me any of his soy products YaY! LMAO


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Two cute pork chops with thyme, sage and saffron and red onion and crimini mushroom and strawberries and grapes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I didn't bother to start a new thread. just pulled a couple batches of cinnamon buns from the oven. either they were extra good or it's been awhile since I made any. I don't know about all of you but I put chopped cherries in with my filling along with the cinnamon, brown sugar etc. my stove is not working good. I'm waiting for a new one to be delivered sometime this week. no shame for it. it was here when I came 6 years ago and I have cooked and baked on it every day since. ~Georgia.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> fish cakes and corn tonight. carrot cake with cream cheese frosting for dessert. ~Georgia


 When you say fish cakes are you saying salmon patties or something else?


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

viggie said:


> Wow elky, looks amazing!
> 
> My dinner is steak, roasted potatoes, steamed asparagus, and mango juice.


Looks awesome. I would personally delete the potatoes and add a side salad. I don't do carbs very often.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> When you say fish cakes are you saying salmon patties or something else?


 once in awhile I use salmon but it's mostly salt cod soaked overnight ,boil and add egg, mashed potatoes, onion etc. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Georgia those cinnamon buns look scrumptious. Sure wish I could reach through the screen and grab one. Been nursing a cold and today it actually kept me home from work. Slept all day so I'll probably be up all night now. LOL


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

My dinner was an entire package of organic fresh asparagus, sauteed in broth, drained, topped with butter and a nice topping of morel and leek Monterey jack cheese.

Sorry, no photos - I was still working at the time and didn't think of it. Besides, asparagus isn't very photogenic!

~ST


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Grilled chicken, southwestern rice and steamed veggies


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks so good Veggie. very colorful too. love the plate . 

I made a jelly roll for dessert. I thought I had baked haddock there too .not sure where it went. well, I know where it went after I took the pics. my roll cracked because the stove is on it's last legs.( my new one has arrived in the city and will be delivered wed. morning.) it tasted good though . I only had 2 half jars of jam. peach and strawberry so I spread peach on one half and strawberry on the other. I do come up with some concoctions but beggars can't be choosers.

I do believe a little leprechaun is around somewhere. he left his boots and some of his gold last night. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken and rice soup for the next week


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Picture says it all......LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

smoked some deer...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

a very simple meal for me tonight. haddock with veggies and bÃ©chamel sauce. a few mandarin oranges for dessert. I'm busy baking for a wedding and not much time to cook for myself. ~Georgia.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Chicken wings and Supercross racing for me tonight.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

looks good! what is the white sauce you're serving with then Dad? ~Georgia.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

newfieannie said:


> looks good! what is the white sauce you're serving with then Dad? ~Georgia.



Blue cheese dressing.


I use Franks hot sauce and butter with a few other things to coat them


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

yummy looking, all of it! But, it's March now, isn't it?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

3ravens said:


> yummy looking, all of it! But, it's March now, isn't it?


I wondered why we were having leftovers!:hysterical:


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Jaclynne said:


> I wondered why we having leftovers!:hysterical:



Hmmm, it DOES make sense....:hysterical:`


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I didn't see a new one and it seems a bit late to start a march one sooooo...

Lazy cooking today, plus enough for leftovers for a couple work lunches.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I baked today was some bread to try out my new stove. my son brought me in a feed of smelts . I cooked them but they didn't last long enough to take a pic. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

No pics but I have a description. Dad had gluacoma surgery yesterday so he got a special meal tonight. Thin sliced chicken breast, breaded, topped with ham slices and swiss cheese. Made a little gravy from the pan fryings. Asparagus and mashed potatoes. 

Hot cocoa with whipped cream for dessert.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy St Patrick's Day everyone! I made some Irish stew and Apple Crisp. Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Georgia, there are people who make a career out of photographing food. You do it just SO naturally that a person knows, you're a great cook, too! I always look forward to your photographs!

Mon


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I love the sound of a pressure cooker. I have a roast in the pressure cooker. I also cooked some purple hull peas in it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Nothing cooking here


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not much cooking here either. I made some egg sandwiches for my spring tea party. then threw a chicken in the oven. went off out to the store and forgot all about it. not a lot left of it that was edible when I came back. ~Georgia.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My first roast


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it all looks delicious! is that a chocolate torte for dessert? ~Georgia


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL If I had dessert sitting there, looking at me, I'd eat that first.

Looking good Viggie.

A sweet, old colonel from way down in Kentucky prepared my dinner tonight. Fried chicken. LOL


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I found a single slice of chocolate cream pie in the freezer section. Not enough willpower to keep anymore dessert than that in the house


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Blizzard here today. most of the morning I haven't been able to see a thing through that window. the guy i hired for shovelling called last night and told me to sit tight. he would be around when it abates a bit. I wouldn't attempt it anyway with a pulled back muscle. gots lots of grub and whatnot anyway. just baking up a storm inside and crossing my fingers the power stays on. wind is blowing a gale. some are out already. stopped for a mug-up with some fresh baked buttermilk scones with stewed apricots and cream. ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, today was memorable! For the first time in DECADES, I put eggs on to boil and forgot about them. Heard a BANG! in the kitchen and thought something fell, so ignored it! :whistlin:

Surprising to me, exploded eggs STINK!

On the positive side, not much mess.

Mon


----------

